# NQP Civilian SFRE



## jmar (Aug 12, 2016)

Didn't see any topics that related to my question via the search function. 

I will be attending SFRE for 3/20th SFG as a civilian. Any advice that would pertain specifically to pit falls or an area of focus at SFRE that would specifically be of difficulty to a civilian would be of great help. Currently working on land nav with former 160th pilot as I've no experience with it; any other areas to focus on that come to mind would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 12, 2016)

Is this a pre enlistment try out? I would toughen your feet, there is a thread about it. Be strong, don't quit.


----------



## jmar (Aug 12, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Is this a pre enlistment try out? I would toughen your feet, there is a thread about it. Be strong, don't quit.


Yes sir, this is pre-enlistment. I'm currently running "SELECTED" run/ruck schedule, feet holding up well. Thank you very much for response.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 12, 2016)

Give a hug to gino for me over there. Love that guy


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 12, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Give a hug to gino for me over there. Love that guy



@jmar you literally have to go, find Gino, and hug him now. @Florida173 has notified him to be expecting a hug from you. If you don't do it, they'll think you're chicken sh*t and won't let you join. 

Goodluck and Godspeed.


----------



## jmar (Aug 15, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> @jmar you literally have to go, find Gino, and hug him now. @Florida173 has notified him to be expecting a hug from you. If you don't do it, they'll think you're chicken sh*t and won't let you join.
> 
> Goodluck and Godspeed.



I will refrain, I'm sure I will draw enough attention to myself as being one of the few or only civilians there. I imagine asking for cadre by first name and for hugs would only increase that attention and not in a light conducive to my getting a "go."


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 15, 2016)

Nonsense.  Army hugs happen all the time.  The tighter the better.




The Air Force does group hugs.  Avoid!


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> The Air Force does group hugs.  Avoid!



Outside our Wing HQ Building. It doubles as our counterterrorism strategy.


----------



## jmar (Aug 17, 2016)

@TLDR20 if I were to get a "GO" at SFRE, is there any way to speed up the verification process to join the Mentor Group?


----------



## jmar (Aug 17, 2016)

Found the answer.


----------



## jmar (Sep 18, 2016)

Hopefully I am not out of line, but for anyone interested, or happens to read this post in the future looking for insight on SFRE--in particular 3/20th SFG, I will give you my short perspective about the event--I will preface this with that I was a heat casualty and did not finish all events so take this as a grain of salt. Also I'm still not cognitively "all there" still due to some 48 hours of puking and inability to hold food and water down so if this lacks clarity just message me and I'll try to articulate better. 

Drink water and some electrolyte sport drinks (occasionally) and nothing else AT THE MINIUM the week before, if not two weeks prior to, and have had your diet in check for at least 6 weeks (I recommend balancing macros to 33%/33%/33% of protein, carbs, and fats). Everything in the MOI and all other info from the SORD unit is in there for a very specific reason. As cadre said _"how do you emphasize that shit in a memo?" _after they spoke with the heat casualties; take this advice emphasis. It's there for a reason, do it. Definitely do workouts, runs, and rucks in ACU/BDU/etc., this definitely was something I did not do while training for it, rationalizing that the south Georgia heat and 105 heat index was just "too hot" and that I worked outside in the heat so that I was already acclimated to it; I was gravely wrong. If you attend an SFRE in a summer month (which is more than half the year this far south), it will be "too hot" and you'll still need to complete evolutions to be successful. Be prepared to perform multiple long, hard effort events a day and be prepared to follow it up the next day with long hard efforts. Lastly I can't speak for SFAS--but it was iterated to us that SFRE is an indicator of SFAS, and at this event strength was great, but endurance was the greatest equalizer and what matters at this event. This shit is a marathon, not a sprint. The guys (minus one freak of nature) that were crushing souls were the ones that didn't necessarily look like "DELTA operators" but were just Low key dudes that could outwork 90% of peoples' best efforts on their worst day; these dudes put out massive amounts of soul crushing work, never bitched and moaned, and were always there to help a struggling teammate. Be it someone like me that was physically shutting down and they picked up my weight to help me carry on--at their own expense, to someone who was also a total civilian that didn't know jack about the MOLLE rucks (myself) and they helped square away the night before at 0130 knowing we had formation at 0515.


----------

